# Viola Concerto



## altiste

I've just put a new recording of the second movement of my Viola Concerto on my webpage for this work: http://www.nigelkeay.com/violaconcerto.htm. This is in the version for viola and piano. I'll add recordings of the first and third movements at a later date.


----------



## altiste

This is now on youtube with the soloists part following the audio:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Now that's what I call real viola writing. Beautiful piece of music. Well done.


----------



## altiste

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Now that's what I call real viola writing. Beautiful piece of music. Well done.


Thanks for your kind comment, I appreciate it. A lot of work went into writing that Concerto so I'm hoping a few more viola players will eventually put it into their repertoire.


----------



## eflatviola

I might try to record this awesome piece one day..... with my "Sibelius Orchestra" maybe


----------

